# Fears and phobias.



## Neo (Sep 23, 2009)

In one of my other threads someone mentioned having agoraphobia and I just thought, "zomg, I have a hell of a lot of fears" ...

Fears: (in order of extremity)

Needles (injections and piercings - despite loving the idea of piercings. Will completely refuse to go anywhere near.)
Sudden loud noises (absolutely cannot be in a room with balloons, party poppers or crackers.)
Loneliness
Fire
Water
Transport (paranoia of terrible accident occuring.)
Cookers/ heat
Spiders/ insects
Bee/ wasp stings
Chavs and intimidation
Small spaces (mild.)
Heights (somewhat.)
Mannequins (somewhat.)
Death (but isn't everyone? :/)


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 23, 2009)

I pretty much have the same fears as you. Only not of water, cookers and mannequins.


----------



## Neo (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, it's also funny the way that fears come about. 
For example, my fire phobia is one that was because I had a house fire in my bedroom when I was younger and have feared it since, and another near-death experience with my fear of water, is because I almost drowned when I was younger as well.


----------



## Minish (Sep 23, 2009)

Heights, basically. They make me jittery. Small spaces make me really antsy as well.

Nothing too serious, though. I don't have anything I'm absolutely petrified of.


----------



## Neo (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, I've got mild claustrophobia as well, and heights make me a bit freaky-outty too.. I'm so forgetful xP


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 23, 2009)

After looking up agoraphobia (after seeing it mentioned multiple times in the concerts thread), I'm pretty sure that's what it is that I have.



> Agoraphobic fears typically involve characteristic clusters of situations that include being outside the home alone; being in a crowd, or standing in a line


Crowds for me.  Being outside alone usually isn't so bad unless I hear weird sounds or something and freak out a little... but crowds and long lines are horrible.



> The situations are avoided (e.g., travel is restricted) or else are endured with marked distress or with anxiety about having a panic attack or panic-like symptoms, or require the presence of a companion.


Sounds about right as well--I avoid big crowds whenever possible (or try to get the hell outta there quickly, if I _have_ to be around them) and if I can't get away I freak out.  And having someone there that I actually know does help a lot (especially if they're able to distract me from the fact that there's 2517 other people around!)



> Agoraphobia patients can experience sudden panic attacks when traveling to places where they fear they are out of control, help would be difficult to obtain, or they could be embarrassed. During a panic attack, epinephrine is released in large amounts, triggering the body's natural fight-or-flight response. A panic attack typically has an abrupt onset, building to maximum intensity within 10 to 15 minutes, and rarely lasts longer than 30 minutes.  Symptoms of a panic attack include palpitations, a rapid heartbeat, sweating, trembling, vomiting, dizziness, tightness in the throat and shortness of breath. Many patients report a fear of dying or of losing control of emotions and/or behavior.


Sweating, trouble with breathing and/or talking, sometimes dizziness, rapid heartbeat, fear of going nuts, usually doesn't last more than half an hour... that sounds *exactly* like what happens to me sometimes.

So yeah... I guess I'm agoraphobic.  Don't really have any other major fears, though. I'm allergic to bees, but they don't really _scare_ me that much unless it's a swarm (and in that case it's more "I don't want to die from bee-venom poisoning!" than an irrational fear type of thing.)  Centipedes scare me a bit as well, but crushing them into dust with a flyswatter generally helps with that.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 23, 2009)

Spiders, being in crowds aaaaaaand due to having social anxiety, a crapload of stuff most people can do without thinking. Such as using the phone, being out alone, asking people you don't know well for something...


----------



## Zeph (Sep 23, 2009)

Erm... I guess I'm afraid of being lonely? not lonely as in in a room on my own (I mean I am right now) but lonely as in having no friends and such, which I have had to experience in the past.

I have a vague fear of arguments, not necessarily between me and others but between friends and/or family.

And to be honest I'm not really _afraid_ of death - the concept of being dead is a little unnerving and I wouldn't really like to die in a gruesome painful way, but I don't really have a _fear_ of it as such. I also wouldn't particularly want to die alone and freezing in a corner or something, it'd be nice to be surrounded by the people I love, but on the other hand I wouldn't like them to have the burden of watching me die or something? [/end slight ramble]


----------



## Ven (Sep 23, 2009)

I have acrophobia, fear of heights.


----------



## Neo (Sep 23, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Erm... I guess I'm afraid of being lonely? not lonely as in in a room on my own (I mean I am right now) but lonely as in having no friends and such, which I have had to experience in the past.


I'm suffering with that now. :<


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 23, 2009)

Wasps(pretty mild), needles(mild) and death.


----------



## Spatz (Sep 23, 2009)

Bridges, heights main feqars, though I am wary of my throat, cause if that little bone is broke, you is dead...


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 23, 2009)

Nothing!


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 23, 2009)

Rats.

Fuck you, rats.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 23, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Rats.
> 
> Fuck you, rats.


Most rodents for me ;-;

And other people dying. _Only_ other people mind you; I...somehow aren't afraid about dying myself. Just wanna do something before I *do* die, but.

Needles. Fuck, I'm gonna hate any and all shots, since I think one will be in school so yeah T.T


----------



## Neo (Sep 23, 2009)

Lol, I've got those three upcoming cervical cancer ones at school. Everyone (as in girls, obviously :P) gets forced to have them and I'm gonna kick up a fuss about it and start crying and everything. Cause that is what happens. It gets me into huge fits.

Edit: No one _ever_ understands me when I say I'd rather die of cancer (or *insert potential fatality here*) than have an injection.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 23, 2009)

Neo said:


> Lol, I've got those three upcoming cervical cancer ones at school. Everyone (as in girls, obviously :P) gets forced to have them and I'm gonna kick up a fuss about it and start crying and everything. Cause that is what happens. It gets me into huge fits.
> 
> Edit: No one _ever_ understands me when I say I'd rather die of cancer (or *insert potential fatality here*) than have an injection.


That's nothing. It took ten people to hold me down last time I needed a shot.

But yeah. Big needles, psych meds and I'm horribly claustrophobic.


----------



## Neo (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I wasn't writing the whole thing because it's so long and awful. It was worse than ten people holding me down, and I was only six.


----------



## Flora (Sep 23, 2009)

I used to be afraid of water, and I was actually convinced that I would drown (and stated so), but now I'm over that.

More so, ANTS.  I kneeled in an anthill accidentally one day and they crawled on me and started biting...*shudders*

And I said "Ow, they're biting!" and my dad told me they weren't, till they started biting HIM.


----------



## Peter Shadeslayer (Sep 23, 2009)

Most insects and arachnids
Loneliness
Rodents
Snakes
Blood sometimes, unless it's my lover biting me or something
Small spaces
Sometimes heights
.


----------



## Dinru (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh god I hate hate hate needles. Hate hate hate. I went to the doctor to get four shots and a blood test all in the same day (the blood test was unrelated to the shots), and I came home sobbing.

I'm also afraid of all of the following:
Heights
People I know dying (not me dying, although I'm scared of people being near me when I die because I don't want them to see...)
Being unsafe (even though I'm not scared of dying!)
Thunder (Not lightning. Even though lightning is what I really should be afraid of.)
Bugs
Sudden loud noises
The dark (except when I'm in my bedroom.)
Being abandoned by people I love because I'm not good enough (to the point where practically every second I spend with other people is spent on making sure I'm like absolutely perfect.)
Talking to people I don't know
Talking on the telephone
Listening to Linkin Park songs (because either they're being screechy and scary, or I'm scared they could start at any moment.)
Balls. Get yer mind outta the gutter.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, I have another.

Ants crawling on the ground near my feet. More of an extreme hate than fear, but I'm afraid they will crawl up my legs and stuff.

And loud, sudden noises, especially high-pitched ones. gaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## J.T. (Sep 23, 2009)

Anything that pierces skin and is meant to. Needles are the big ones (I'm a huge pussy when it comes to needles), as well as stinging insects, though I've mostly gotten over my fear of those.

Deep water. I can't swim worth crap. I can stay in swimming pools, but good luck getting me into the deepest pool.

Also



			
				Dinru said:
			
		

> Listening to Linkin Park songs (because either they're being screechy and scary, or I'm scared they could start at any moment.)


I suggest not stealing my iPod.


----------



## Rai-CH (Sep 23, 2009)

-Knowing that I'm in danger or I could be in danger. I get all nervous when I'm walking somewhere on my own and there are creepy-looking people around me or I can hear footsteps or whatever. 
-Large crowds
-Sorta Fire. I had a bad experience when I was a kid where I accidentally knocked over some incense and I thought I burnt the house down. I'm alright now, but sometimes I get nervous around candles and stuff.
-Jellyfish. Oh god these things have scared me since I saw Finding Nemo when I was 7.
-Leeches.
-Death.
-Touching slimy stuff while swimming. I freak out whenever seaweed wraps around my legs when I'm at the beach. 
-Very large dogs. I've had multiple bad experiences when I was a kid involving large dogs jumping on my back and pushing me to the ground.
-Those stupid noises the house makes in the middle of the night. I panic easily, so when I hear those noises I think "ohmygodsomeonesinthehouse" or "ohmygodthehouseisonfire".

I think that's all my fears XD


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 24, 2009)

Jolty said:


> Spiders, being in crowds aaaaaaand due to having social anxiety, a crapload of stuff most people can do without thinking. Such as using the phone, being out alone, asking people you don't know well for something...


^ That is me exactly.

I guess loneliness, too, although I've gotten used to it by now. Oh, and clowns. Fucking clowns...*shutter*

EDIT: 300th post ^^


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm only really _petrified_ of being in deep water. Your head goes under, you get all turned around, and you can't wipe the water out of your eyes to see which way to swim because you'll just go under again...

I need some more swim lessons.

Generally do not like cockroaches or two many people talking to me at once, but those aren't really _fears_, so...


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 24, 2009)

Acrophobia - fear of heights. My brother nearly pushed me into the Grand Canyon when I was small, and there are no rails along the edges. I swear that experience shaved twenty years off my lifespan, and I still can't look down a height of two storeys or so without squeaking.

Weird mechanical noises in the middle of the night, specifically phone alert sounds when they're running out of batteries. I don't know why, they just freak the hell outta me.

Oh yes, and house alarms. There was this one time I was still sleeping, but my dad thought there was no-one else in the house, so he set the alarm as he went out. So I wake up, walk out into the hallway to go to the washroom and brush my teeth, still sleepy and everything... And suddenly there's this huge WEEEEOOOWEEEEEOOO sound that scares me outta my skin.

Finally, peeling oranges. People look at me funny when I say that. But every single time I peel an orange, they squirt some juice in my eye, and it hurts like high heaven. Every. Time. I swear, those little orange spheres have incredible aim. I now have my mom or grandpa peel oranges for me.


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 24, 2009)

> Everyone (as in girls, obviously :P) gets forced to have them


Anyone else think it's kinda silly that they only make girls get these? I mean, guys can carry HPV and spread it just as well as girls can, so it'd make more sense to vaccinate guys too, even though they don't have to worry about cervical cancer (for obvious reasons.)

And slightly more on-topic: I'm actually not really afraid of death, or whatever might happen after death, at all.  It's the process of actually _dying_ that's scary (especially if it's a slow, painful, or violent death) that scares me, not what it would be like being dead, or death itself.  I guess I'd rather die in my sleep, or die in some way that happens just about instantly, than any other way.

Also, my little sister is really afraid of needles... but I don't have too much problem with them as long as I don't see them coming before they're actually in there.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 24, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> Weird mechanical noises in the middle of the night, specifically phone alert sounds when they're running out of batteries. I don't know why, they just freak the hell outta me.
> 
> Oh yes, and house alarms.


Those two apply to me. Even the fire alarm at school scares me. 

In addition, jellyfish -- bad dreams about them when I was 8 or so -- and also seaweed. That's why I don't like going to a majority of nearby beaches. More often because of seaweed than jellyfish, though. XD


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 24, 2009)

My fears are:

1)*BEEEEES! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!*(Im allergic you genius!)
Hieghts, PLENTY much. Since the day I broke my leg when I was 4.
2)cookies needle injections, they are horrible and I already shout in pain BEFORE the injection if the one injecting it isnt a certain person.
3)Then comes my claw phobia- whenever an animal with fangs or claws or both comes to me and puts a paw on me, I start shaking. Well, acctualy, that only counts for my cat.
4) That TV shows like hannah montanna and zack&cody will survive. Lol, joking.
5) I really fear blood and wounds, and therefor almost panic when i bleed bad. Okay, but if my cat scratches me that doesnt count. -.-
6) Cockroach phobia- my bed has the form of a box and im on top of it and cockroaches can climb up and IM AFRAID OF THESE DARN PESTS!
Anyway they're creeeeeepy....

Edit: 





blazheirio889 said:


> Finally, peeling oranges. People look at me funny when I say that. But every single time I peel an orange, they squirt some juice in my eye, and it hurts like high heaven. Every. Time. I swear, those little orange spheres have incredible aim. I now have my mom or grandpa peel oranges for me.


I can understand you. when I peel them, the squirt always flies directly trough the window(yea the kitchen is near a window) and lands on the cats! And i love them so bad.

Well, I hate opening tuna doses because the oil always squirts around and the whole ground becomes slippery as hell. And the tuna is then robbed by my cat.

Edit2: And, by the way, loneliness is my SMALLEST fear. In fact, im addicted to loneliness.
...well thats no wonder when you have been tortured in school for 4 years with stones and knives...


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Sep 24, 2009)

Here goes again I suppose~

- Needles. Common one I guess, but dear gods they break me into a quivering mess. Seriously. The last time I had a jab I passed out in the doctor's office. It was actually from the stress I built up in myself nuking my blood sugar levels - which were on the brim from not eating that day. Still shouldn't be happening at all. <_<

- Death. Also a common one, but I have actually had panic attacks about a year back that lasted for at least a week and led to my ending up on Zoloft. At one point I simply couldn't function and was taken to the emergency room, other days at Uni I had to leave the class to break down into a sobbing mess. It hasn't kicked up like that, but I have relapses occasionally. Just bursts of over-thought existentialism.

- Drowning and Suffocation. A subset of death I suppose, but just the act of drowning seems... terrible. Worse than anything else I could imagine. Note that this isn't a fear of water, in fact I love water. I'm also wary of it. <_<
'Course knowing my luck I'll probably die from drowning in a swimming pool... -in space- just cause.

- Sleeping in the dark/silence. Okay, this one is a bit paradoxical. I love the dark, I love taking walks at midnight, being in dark spaces or at least awake during dark times, and with artificial light. BUT when I try to sleep all bets are off. It has something to do with the aforementioned existentialism - I get waaay too much in my head at night. It's also why I tend to hate sleeping, everyone wants me to do so overnight and all. <_< Going to bed at dawn is a common occurrence. I sleep with a VERY bright (Shade removed, LED bulb) night-light and my radio on timer.

I also have amusing anti-phobias. I rather like spiders for example, and when a room panics I'm usually the one to have to release them. I sometimes go out of my way to be in small spaces - I used to play my DS in a closet. And with hopes of being a pilot I think that nulls fear of heights. I also enjoy fire a good deal and it's surprising I haven't burnt myself rather badly


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2009)

El Garbanzo said:


> Anyone else think it's kinda silly that they only make girls get these? I mean, guys can carry HPV and spread it just as well as girls can, so it'd make more sense to vaccinate guys too, even though they don't have to worry about cervical cancer (for obvious reasons.)


Yeah, it'd make sense.
It's worse that the injections for HPV isn't just one, it's three. I'd be far more likely to hang around if it was just one... not that I'd ever hang around for a jab, ever, anyway.
And everyone who's had them has said that they're stupidly painful for at least a few days if not longer.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 24, 2009)

El Garbanzo said:


> Anyone else think it's kinda silly that they only make girls get these? I mean, guys can carry HPV and spread it just as well as girls can, so it'd make more sense to vaccinate guys too, even though they don't have to worry about cervical cancer (for obvious reasons.)


You get to worry about penis cancer, instead!!

Lucky for you it's extremely rare. Cervical cancer is, quite obviously, not.


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Cervical cancer is, quite obviously, not.


Mew, why do guys always get the easy way?


----------



## Aobaru (Sep 24, 2009)

In order of extremity.

*Spiders
Ship Propellers
Ships Overall
Bridges
Insects
Beaches
Heights
Water*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, them HPV shots. I'm normally not afraid of shots, but those things _hurt._ My shoulder always felt very sore for two or so days after.

To be on-topic, I forgot to mention I'm afraid of using an elevator. When I was little (Why do all my fears stem from experience?) I got my arm caught in an elevator. It didn't actually hurt, not much anyway, but when you're a kid you tend to cry from the slightest things. At any rate, it didn't help that my mom panicked and kept pressing the 'emergency' button instead of pressing the 'open doors' button -.- My arm must've been stuck there for a good two minutes at least. Nowadays, I prefer to use the escalator.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 24, 2009)

I used to absolutely loathe needles. Then I went to a routine medical exam that involved a vaccine against something or other with my class, and everyone else was getting so worked up over it that I abruptly got over it.

Actually this is a trend in general. Usually I am pretty shy over the phone (for example) but if everyone else around me is even more shy I will roll my eyes and do it.


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> Oh, them HPV shots. I'm normally not afraid of shots, but those things _hurt._ My shoulder always felt very sore for two or so days after.


That helps. :(


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nothin' to do but to pull through'em, Neo. In my experience, they actually don't hurt when the juice is being injected. It's sort of a delayed-reaction thing. ...My classmates say otherwise, but what can you do.


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2009)

It's more the knowing it's coming and the feeling of it going through your skin. It's just awful.

Edit: Not that I remember what it feels like, just terrible past experience I only remember the bad things about.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 24, 2009)

It is, but at least it doesn't last long. I actually prefer to look at the needle so I know _when_ it's going in, but the doctors don't let me :/


----------



## Jolty (Sep 24, 2009)

I had a blood test yesterday
I can watch the needle go in but drawing the blood out I just couldn't :(

Needles don't really scare me much anymore, I used to shit bricks for ages before getting a jab
Still fucking hurt though... all doctors should ask you if you want to have the cold spray stuff on first ;o; yay for numbing


----------



## Momoharu (Sep 25, 2009)

Insects and bugs scare the shit out of me.

Abandonment is also a big one, and so is deep water, the darkness and heights.

Needles aren't that big of a deal for me, I got over that when I was like 9.  I think blood likes kind of neat too, when I get cut sometimes I just stare at myself bleeding.

Oh, another big fear is fear of breaking my right wrist/hand.  Because I love my right hand, I use it to draw.


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 25, 2009)

Neo said:


> Yeah, it's also funny the way that fears come about.
> For example, my fire phobia is one that was because I had a house fire in my bedroom when I was younger and have feared it since, and another near-death experience with my fear of water, is because I almost drowned when I was younger as well.


Mine mainly came from all these shows I used to watch about people dying in fires and water. =/ Also, I just remembered I hate wasps, and that also came from a show where some kid was attacked by wasps or somethin...*shudders*



> Abandonment is also a big one


Sammmmeeee. D=


----------



## Starly (Sep 25, 2009)

My fears:

Spiders
bees/wasps
cockroaches/water bugs (they look the same!)
the dark (TT_TT)
lice and fleas (more on the ewww lines than fear)


----------



## Neo (Sep 25, 2009)

I wonder why a fear of spiders is so common? Especially when nothing ever really happened to cause my fear of them... but really the other day, a gigantic one just crawled on my wall, and I freaked out and started screaming. xP I felt disappointed in myself cause I thought I'd got over it.
But I like mice and rats, so I'm not a "stereotypical woman", you know those programs when they have the women screaming and dancing about on chairs in the kitchen. :P


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 25, 2009)

Neo said:


> I wonder why a fear of spiders is so common?


Supposedly it's that because of the fact that some spiders (along with snakes and other commonly-feared, possibly-deadly creatures) are venomous or can otherwise kill you, it's handy to instinctively fear them. It also stops too many people getting amazing superpowers as a result of being bitten by radioactive ones.

I don't mind spiders at all, or in fact any form of creepy crawlie, unless they're irritating or absolutely fucking massive. Then they have to _die_. That I can think of, though, I don't really have anything you could really call a fear or phobia. :/


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 25, 2009)

I used to be terrified of spiders, but I've long since outgrown that phobia. Not like uber-venomous spiders live in my region, anyway. And I've always loved snakes and other reptiles, so nothing there.

Oh yes, I don't like sea water. Did I mention that yet? It's yet another one that's borne from experience. My brother and my dad and I were on a motor-water-bike-whatchamacallit thing, and my dad turned a bit too fast, so we kinda capsized. The water was _cold_. It took a while to flip the boat-ish thing back the right side up, and during that time I was like, "I'mgonnadrown" even though I had a lifejacket on.


----------



## Mai (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm terrified of alligators. My brother has this alligator head in his room and it
freaks me out. A little scared of the dark. Insects. Now heres a unique one-silence.
Yep. Silence. If I try to go to sleep without noise I'll just sit all night 
trying to get to sleep. And if I I'm alone at home, I'll always turn on the tv, _something_


----------



## Skroy (Oct 4, 2009)

PokeRemixStudio said:


> I'm afraid of loud noises, and as a result* I'm afraid of balloons, too.  I hate it when they pop.*  I'm also afraid of getting shots, even tough the last one I had didn't hurt at all.


And I thought _I_ was the only one afraid of balloons. O_O

Aside from globophobia, others include achluophobia, fear of darkness (not so much but who knows what can happen in the dark? _That's_ what scares me); rejection & total abandonment.

Before I end this post, I found a site that lists a bunch of phobias and I thought it'd be a good idea to post it for those interested in looking at them: http://www.phobialist.com/


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 4, 2009)

Cockroaches (Ive lived with them)
Abandonment
And fear of failure σ.σ
I used to fear hights but now the feel of falling relaxes me.
oh yes I fear what could be in the dark.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 4, 2009)

I have this really irrational fear of ALL CAPS TEXT. ;3; Not really when the whole thing is capitalized, but more when it's surrounded by lowercase text and suddenly FKSAJFKSAJFDKJFSAKD.

Also, needles. My eyesight gets all weird when I someone points a needle directly at me. @_@


----------



## EddyOkapi (Oct 5, 2009)

PokeRemixStudio said:


> I'm afraid of balloons, too.  I hate it when they pop.





Skroy Horitz said:


> And I thought _I_ was the only one afraid of balloons. O_O


Dude, you're not alone guys. XD I'm the same here, I really ahted it when I was younger and one of the games at birthday parties was popping balloons to get a little ticket inside of it. Ironic how I still got that fear yet draw some stuff related to balloons. :/

Otherwise, I got the shared natural fears of darkness and arachnids. Although my fear of darkness might be accentuated by an overactive imagination. I can't sleep, let alone stand as long as there's not a bit of light somewhere in the room I am.

I think the fear of being abandonned/ignored is also a common one, as nobody likes seeing the people they love go away. Humans' natural sens eof community I guess.

Although I have no phobias that isn't a shared one by the common populace, I do have a fear of success in a way. Why? Expectations. Once you succeed at something, everyone around you starts expecting that same from you, disregarding how it might have affected you innerly. Plus if they're disapointed because they expected something from you, there's a loss of trust and respect. So I guess, in a way, it's the fear of failure in a way and abandonnement again.
Actually, I think I got a phobia of being abandonned, not just a fear. Well, if I look a thow I tend to react personally once I see a good friend get along better with someone else/dating/whatever. It's a very selfish fear. You can mostly only live it by yourself, which doesn't help on outgrowing it.


Ffff this ended way longer that I expected. :I While I got stuff to work on. Yay distraction and slacking. :c


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm totally fine with spiders, insects (am constantly removing various creepy-crawlies from my housemates' rooms), rodents (used to have two rats), needles (regularly give blood) and most things people are commonly afraid of. 

I don't like being crowded, but that's more of a legitimate fear of being crushed than actual chlaustrophobia. I'm not fond of hairdressers, bank clerks or hospital staff, but that's mostly because they always, without fail, manage to make me feel totally stupid.

I think my only irrational fear is being sexually assaulted. I don't like males I don't know well touching me in any way, and I seriously internally panic if I'm alone with a male stranger, like on a carriage on the Tube or something. It's not good.

Also, soggy cereal. _Guyyyuh._


----------



## geekyfreek (Oct 10, 2009)

I guess I'm afraid of the dark, mostly because of all the scary movies I watch. One time, after watching something where there were demon things on the wall, I stayed completely still in my bed, thinking that if I moved the demons would get me. Eventually I made myself get over it, plus I really had to use the bathroom. :P

Oh, yeah, I'm also afraid of balls, which leads to a phobia of gym. -_-

So, yeah, I'm not really afraid of anything else.


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a phobia of social rejection after what was a traumatic experience for my 7-year-old mind when I used to go to private school.  While homeschooling helped me to recover from the shock, I've been pretty sociably challenged ever since.  Oddly, the internet makes everything easier.  I guess because I can't actually see who I'm talking to.

I also have a fear of being yelled at, though it's not quite as bad as the other one.  I'm slightly phobic of offending authority figures, which has led me to be extremely self-analytic.

I'm also kinda afraid of girls because I'm afraid of offending them or making myself look stupid.  (Which leads back to the first one)

And finally, roller coasters.  I've _sort of_ gotten over it lately, but I still wouldn't go one willingly.  I almost fainted from going on one when I was younger.  o_O  They scare the hell out of me...

And oddly I'm exempt from the usual phobias, excluding heights. (though it's not that bad)

Most people find it funny that, instead of having claustrophobia, I actually have claustrophillia - I LOVE enclosed spaces like boxes, closets, small rooms, etc.  This has slightly subsided over the years, though enclosed spaces still make me feel safer.

So yeah, I'm really messed up.


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 21, 2009)

going fast in cars
train tracks
boats
loss
lossing my friends
the death of people I know.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 21, 2009)

In no particular order:

Hospitals
Moths
Being left alone
Falling out with people I like


----------



## Flora (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought about it for a while, and I realized that I have a _huge_ phobia of being completely friendless.  I guess that explains why I'm so clingy.  (I've also been told that it's easy to get mad at me, and _that_ doesn't help.


----------



## Munchkin (Nov 15, 2009)

I dislike needles, especially when I know they intend to draw blood. I think it's mostly because I'm really possessive about...my blood. It's _mine_, for crying out loud! Which is why I never intend to donate blood. It's _MY BLOOD_!
I cried when they took my blood, because my mother thought I could be anemic. I didn't think I was, and I'm not.

I fear bees and fire. Like...it's a natural reaction. I cringe, I scream, I cry...I do whatever I can do in whatever situation I'm in.
A classmate once lit a match right next to me in school, and I screamed and ran - right into my teacher. Then I actually hid behind him, grasping him for comfort like there was no tomorrow, and...cried. A _freakin' river_. When he went to yell at my classmate, I sat in the corner...I HATE fire...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay so. I now have a fear of any damage to my eye. Not so much getting anything *in* there, nooo, no. Having them pulled out. Silly? Yes. If it happens, fucking painful? Very.



Spoiler:  severe Squick



I mean...look at them. Eyes, I guess if you get a good enough hold on them somehow, you can just yank them right out and the eyelids wouldn't be able to do anything.


----------

